# My 333i



## MASG (Oct 29, 2003)

This is my 1986 BMW 333i no 116 of 250, it's my obsession I hope you like it as much as I do… only the engine has been tweaked


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

I've always loved the E30 look, and yours looks :thumbup: 
Keep it up


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:bawling: :jawdrop:

That is a GORGEOUS example of an amazing and rare car. :thumbup:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

With the exception of the steering wheel being on the wrong side, that thing is schweeeet...... :thumbup: 

Are those stock or aftermarket spoked alloys?? Very nice.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great looking car :thumbup: 

The wheels are looking like Alpinas :angel:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Very nice E30 man:thumbup:. Keep that ride clean:str8pimpi


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Wow, I really love the classic BMW look that car presents!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn ... That is one fine E30 from SA! :thumbup: 

Congratulations!!


----------



## MASG (Oct 29, 2003)

blackhawk77 said:


> With the exception of the steering wheel being on the wrong side, that thing is schweeeet...... :thumbup:
> 
> Are those stock or aftermarket spoked alloys?? Very nice.


The Alloys came stock 16" as you see them on the car, they are Aplina's the rear is wider than the front as in the M cars .. The 16" alloys were used as the front brakes are aplina 11.3" disks, and can't fit a smaller alloy.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

With Alpinas, even. :thumbup: 

Hmm, wonder how feasible a homebrew E30 M30 conversion would be...


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

This car has a Turbo inline 4 doesn't it? Something like 450 hp :yikes: 


With the body kit the car reminds me of the lines on my dads 533i. I really miss that car :bawling:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oooh, man. That is so lovely, so sweet! :clap:


----------



## MASG (Oct 29, 2003)

Tanin said:


> This car has a Turbo inline 4 doesn't it? Something like 450 hp :yikes:
> 
> With the body kit the car reminds me of the lines on my dads 533i. I really miss that car :bawling:


Nah... It's not that car... This car is naturaly aspirated and is pushing aprox 270 HP and 320 Nm of torque as the car is still mild... haven't played to much with the engine.. will make e36 M3 sweat from rolling start from 1 to third... havent realy tried to race on top end as the car is a (beautiful) brick , but have opened car to 255km on clock once or twice  in Johannesburg at an altitude of +/-5740 feet


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

MASG said:


> Nah... It's not that car...


I thought they make a '85 or '86 with a turbo? Regardless, your car is Beautiful !

What are the kids laughing at in the picture? Are you really funning looking ?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Tanin said:


> What are the kids laughing at in the picture? Are you really funning looking ?


Most people are confused when they see people are taking pics of their own car. I was getting some strange looks when I was out taking pics of my car today.  :eeps: 

...oh, nice E30 (I've never heard of a 333i before :bigpimp: )


----------



## dynosor (Jul 15, 2003)

*Mooi vuurwa!*

Dit lyk my jy hou jou BMW in perfekte toestand.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Tanin said:


> I thought they make a '85 or '86 with a turbo? Regardless, your car is Beautiful !
> 
> What are the kids laughing at in the picture? Are you really funning looking ?


That would be the 745i from 1982-1986, which started life with the same engine block as the 333i - 3210cc, from the 633CSi/733i. No-one's sure what the power output was; some say it was stock standard at between 197 bhp and 200 bhp, some say it was tweaked by Alpina's factory input. Several people think it was an in-line 3.3 litre "four" with 450 bhp - it's amazing what you can find on the internet .


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Most people are confused when they see people are taking pics of their own car. I was getting some strange looks when I was out taking pics of my car today.  :eeps:


you learn to ignore them eventually. 

by the way, i normally don't like older cars but that is one sweet car. :bigpimp:


----------

